# Onsite opportunity to Dubai



## badrisuper (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. And I got an onsite opportunity to Dubai. Its for a long term. I am a software developer representing a reputed company in India. I have 3+ experience in software development. I am coming as a single. I didnt enquire about my package in Dubai. Is someone in onsite and let me know how much would I be paid per month? And how much I can save? I am not a luxurious person. I try to save as much as possible. Please advice me in this regard.

Thanks
Badri


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

badrisuper said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. And I got an onsite opportunity to Dubai. Its for a long term. I am a software developer representing a reputed company in India. I have 3+ experience in software development. I am coming as a single. I didnt enquire about my package in Dubai. Is someone in onsite and let me know how much would I be paid per month? And how much I can save? I am not a luxurious person. I try to save as much as possible. Please advice me in this regard.
> 
> Thanks
> Badri


Sorry but howc can you expect someone to tell you how much you will be paid?? This will be entirely up to your employer and your salary negotiation skills. Same with saving, you just have to check the other thread about savings to realize that it is entirely up to each person, their salary package and their personal situation.

Have a look at these threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fore-posting-useful-info-about-dubai-uae.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/267265-how-much-you-saving.html


----------



## badrisuper (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks. You are right. But I expected someone who got onsite opportunity like me and how much he is offered like that. I will be given clear info about my package in 2 weeks time. Before that I need to be prepared to how to deal with them. 

Thanks
Badri


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

You should make a minimum of AED45,000 per month plus housing and save at least AED500 of that. 
Did that help?


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

XDoodle****** said:


> You should make a minimum of AED45,000 per month plus housing and save at least AED500 of that. Did that help?


Lolllllll


----------

